# TL-WN861N v2 Unable to Enable Wireless.



## geishaslave (Feb 28, 2008)

Hello everyone and good day.

TL-WN861N v2 miniPCI 802.11N card.

Sharp GP20 laptop with:
Windows XP Pro sp3
768MB RAM
2 GHz Pentium 4 cpu

I want to use the TL-WN861N v2 with the above computer.

Was able to install drivers, but unable to activate the wireless on LED.

Previous card was a Chung Nam Electronics WLG200-3A 802.11G miniPCI card (PRISM chipset).

Could the problem be the antenna?

Perhaps the Sharp GP20 can not support an 802.11N miniPCI card? 

Thanks.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Many laptops lock the wireless adapter to the model shipped with the unit. Both my HP and Toshiba laptops all do that.


----------



## geishaslave (Feb 28, 2008)

*SOLVED: TL-WN861N v2 Unable to Enable Wireless.*

Thanks johnwill. I got it working. I feel kind of stupid :embarased , but the issue was pretty simple.

Initially, when I installed the card, I was worried because the wireless active LED on the laptop did not light up. Still, I proceeded to install the TP-Link wireless utility. Unfortunately, Device Manager reported error 10 device cannot start. Thus, I thought either a) the card was not compatible with my laptop or b) the card was defective.

Next I shut down the laptop then checked that antennas were connected. I knew the card was fully seated since Windows recognized it and the drivers installed. Next I uninstalled the TP-Link wireless utility and drivers then rebooted. This time I installed the wireless driver FIRST. Voila-- the card was now working fully. Finally I reinstalled the TP-Link wireless utility, configured for my router WAP access, and now I am writing this post :smile:

As for the wireless LED, I guess the TL-WN861N can not be disabled via ctrl + F1,thus the wireless LED is ignored.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Glad it worked, too bad I can't get my 802.11n adapter working in any of my laptops. :grin:


----------



## geishaslave (Feb 28, 2008)

*[SOLUTION UPDATE]: TL-WN861N v2 Upgrade.*

Yeah I know this is years later. I continued to have stability issues with the TP-Link miniPCI N card, so I reverted back to the G wifi.

Recently I decided to try to install the same N card once more (Yup I still have that ancient Sharp laptop listed in the OP.). The problem has turned out to be the TP-Link software utility.

The full solution for Windows XP sp3 is now all worked out:

- Download then extract the latest software and documentation--

TP-Link 802.11N miniPCI wireless card model TL-WN861N version V2

- Open Device Manager.

- Expand Network Adapters.

- Uninstall the existing wireless card.

- Exit DM.

- Shut down.

- Install the N card in the minPCI slot. Yup remove the cover, remove the card. Careful unplugging the antennas! 

- Next install the new card then attach the antennas.

- Boot the laptop.

- Cancel the Windows driver wizard.

- Go to the extracted TP-Link software folder then run 

Setup.exe

- Select to install drivers only. Do not install the TP-Link management utility. 

- Restart the laptop.

- Use the Windows wireless management app to configure the connection (SSID, password, security, TCP/IP, etc.).

eof


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Thank you very much for the update after 2 years, it is much appreciated. :smile:

Glad to hear that all is well.


----------

